# KAYAK FISHERMAN WANTED !!! TO START CLUB



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

KAYAK FISHERMAN WANTED!
A social day has been scheduled 
for anyone interested in kayak fishing.
The day is a chance for paddling
fishermen (and women) to go for a 
fish and then sit round and trade stories
over a BBQ .There will also be talks on
the proposed Kayak Fishing Club 
starting in the SE QLD Region.
We are looking for a core group of 
paddlers to give this idea some 
direction to hold fishing competitions 
& social days .

When? Sunday 9th Sept 07
Where? Boat ramp and park at Cabbage Tree Point
Time? 8am
Who? Anyone that paddles and is interested in fishing!

We would like everyones input & ideas ,we have a great data base & contacts to create a awesome kayak fishing club.
We will be able to have guest speakers at meetings club discounts & other benefits it would also be great chance to catch up with everybody a show of interest would be appreciated. 
For further information call : Craig at Adventure Outlet on (07) 55712929 0r email mailto:[email protected] or PM Myself

Cheers, Brad


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds good, good luck with the club.

I've been in to Adventure Outlet a few times just browsing, great little shop  and very knowledgable people.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Im in for it. I cant make it on the 8th due to a Moreton Is trip that weekend.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm in. I looked into the requirements for this and they are massive. Heaps of State Gov stuff + local gov.

There is a very simple way around some of it. And that is for each member to have their own insurance (quite cheap and easy to procure), and just start to meet as friends.

As a competitive person - I'd be great to have some friendly competition - helps to justify fishing/kayaking purchases to my CFO {Chief Financial Officer}.

I'd also suggest an expanded executive - that way all the organizing and responsibility is not left to the three people it usually is.

Keep me in touch


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Sounds interesting.. I'll pencil it in.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

We want make it a great social atmosphere as well as providing kayak and fishing knowledge to all members.
* social fishing trips esturary & offshore 
* over night trips 
* surf launch training
* fishing technics
* fishing competitions inpoundment,esturary & offshore
* most importantly SAFETY

Cheers ,
Brad


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Sounds good to me!! I'm in..


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

i'm keen, will have to check with SWMBO closer to the date


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd love to go on a mothership adventure!!


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

Sounds like fun - put me down as tentative...Swings going great guns by the way mate - should hook up for a redcliffe squire session sometime

cheers

Mick


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

id be interested for sure let you know closer to the date

Lee


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I will post up reminder when it gets closer to the date , we will be going ahead with the club we would just like everyone to be attend and have your input.Good to hear your enjoying the Swing Mick hope to get up there for a fish soon.Hopefully catch up with the old crew and finally meet the rest the crew on the forum see you all on the 9th Sept.

Cheers ,
Brad


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Lee,
I haven't meet you yet but it would be great to get you & Sunny Coast crew involved as you have posted up some great catchers! a lot the Gold Coast guys fish the Sunshine Coast when the pelagic are running and fish Maccas for Bass.
Happy Fishin,  
Brad


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am definately interested, just don't know if I can make that date, only a week after baby is due.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

i am interested, Will just have to see what is happening closer to the date


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Sounds good. I will have to try and swindle that day off work. I would not however be able to padle at the moment as I am kayakless temporarily.


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm in. Wouldn't miss it for quids. James: No problem, you are welcome to use the Minnow if you need it.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, now I just need to get out of work


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

HI Guys

Been looking into some options for the proposed kayak fishing club.........I'll spoken to another Fishing Club's that would be happy for us to have a kayak fishing club as a subsiderary to their club, this would cost each member about $7 per year. This would give us a club house that is on the water and has access to canal, estuary, and offshore fishing. It also mean we don't need to worry about all the paperwork and meetings that normally goes along with a club.

Hope to see as many people as possible on Sunday 9th Sept. I think the options are pretty exciting!!!

Yours in paddling

Craig McSween
Adventure Outlet
Shop 3, 74 Marine Parade
Retailer of Viking, Ocean Kayak, RTM, Hobie, Perception & Cutting Edge Kayaks
Ph: (07) 5571 2929
Mob: 0407 741748
mailto:[email protected]


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

That sounds good mate!


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Great mate................Woof !!

Brad,
So far it looks like CamJ, Fishingman and a non member mate and I are in for the day.

Jeff


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

im still in at this stage, will be good to meet a few of you too

Lee


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Sounds great Craig! Im definately in, but will be unable to attend on the 9th due to prior committments.


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

So, Is any-one else in? I saw the ad in the QFM this afternoon and thought there would have been a rush for a spot


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

I would be keen, I just need to check that I can be free on the 9th.

cheers,
Pam


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
Sounds good count me in on the day I mite have my son as well he is just starting out with the yak fishing way of life.


----------



## camj (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi Brad
I'll be there,I'm the Camj that Jeff metioned so you might have already counted me.
See you there
Cam


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

I still have to see what is happening yet, But if nothing is on i will be there


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Brad

I'll be there at 8am, bringing a mate as well.

What's this I here about Shoey doing a little Pre-fish there last weekend.

Yours in paddling

Craig McSween
Adventure Outlet
Shop 3, 74 Marine Parade
Retailer of Viking, Ocean Kayak, RTM, Hobie, Perception & Cutting Edge Kayaks
Ph: (07) 5571 2929
Mob: 0407 741748
[email protected]


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Just looked at Seabreeze. Sunday looks pretty shitty: 20 Knot s/sw forecast. Fair increase from yesterday.

$%#@! Hate getting a wet arse. Still I wouldn't believe the BOM if they told me that night followed day, so I guess we live in hope.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

We piked out of the Moreton trip due to the weather, so im a definate starter. I'll probably get there around 6.ooam though and try and beat the wind a bit. I suggested to Brad today that maybe we give the BBQ a miss and have a bit of a get together after the paddle in the bar of the Gem Hotel, great meat raffles there on Sundays, or does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Gerard 
Where is the Gem Hotel? This sounds like a good idea, I think it will be fine for a fish in the morning, plenty of protected spots out of the wind, but sitting around a bar sounds a lot better than standing out in the wind in wet paddling gear!!!

Craig McSween
Adventure Outlet
Shop 3, 74 Marine Parade
Retailer of Viking, Ocean Kayak, RTM, Hobie, Perception & Cutting Edge Kayaks
Ph: (07) 5571 2929
Mob: 0407 741748
[email protected]


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

The Gem is on Stapylton-Jacobs Well rd. Not sure of the exit number, next exit north of the brewery at the Yatala Pie Shop. Its about midway between the motorway and Cabbage Tree Point. The meat raffles are held by the local angling club so we may be able to get some pointers from them at the same time.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

It's exit 38, the one with the big BP service centre. Or if you are coming from Cabbage Tree ramp you take a right on to short cut road and follow it until it comes to stapleton-jacobs well road (I think, after crossing Mill Road where there is a sugar mill, hence the name) and turn right. You then just follow this road back to the Gem Hotel, very twisty and turny.

For those of you who know where the drive in is it is not much further down the road, just over the hill, less than a KM.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds like a top idea, I will be there, Maybe l can test peddle a Hobie


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Dunno abut a Hobie Stu, my uncle is as old as you and his knees are starting to go!


----------



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

At this point i'll be there, but not in my yak but an all mighty "stink boat"

I'll tow you all to the spots and maybe try a little yak boarding :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck with the club guys, since we launced ours here in WA things have has grown from strength to strength. No longer are we looked upon as if we were a bunch of misfits launching at stupidoclock, but are finally getting the respect that kayak Fishing is hardcore, is real, we can 90% of the time outfish the stinky boats, and is here to stay.

Good Luck, whats 20Knots and a S/W on a kayak, nothingggggggggggggggg :lol: :lol: 
Shawn


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Shawn,
Not piking out, just lamenting that QLD isn't turning on yet another "Picture Postcard Day" on this day of our inauguration.

20Knots would be a gentle zephyr to you Sandgropers wouldn't it? Spent plenty of time in WA and know all about your Fremantle Doctor. Always thought his name should have been Kavorkian. And Geraldton: Where trees grow UP one foot and SIDEWAYS ten feet!

Still it's an Ill Wind that blows no good. WA's a good place to leave Ex Wives. You poor buggers.

Jeff


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

The Latest Club News??

We now have Simon Ward (and I think Paul Bert) from the Saturday Afternoon travel show at Channel 9 coming down to film what will hopefully be the start of the SE Qld kayak fishing club. So if you want to be famous make sure your there!!!

Sounds like some are getting there early (about 6:30am) to fish the incoming tide and coming back to meet up with everybody at 8am. For anybody who is keen to just show for the 'informal meeting', I'd say we'll be at the Gem Hotel by about 12:30pm.

Does this sound OK?

Yours in paddling

Craig McSween
Adventure Outlet
Shop 3, 74 Marine Parade, Southport
Retailer of Viking, Ocean Kayak, RTM, Hobie, Perception & Cutting Edge Kayaks
Ph: (07) 5571 2929
Mob: 0407 741748
[email protected]


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Guys,
Weather permiting channel 9 Saturday Afternoon Show will film our kayak session I am ringing Paul Burt tomorrow to organize a boat for the film crew it would be good to see a show of numbers to support the outing .Even if your not kayaking come down for a look there will many different brands of kayak there to see & maybe test paddle.
Cheers ,
Brad


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

You are not wrong Gerard that will be the next thing to go on me.
See you Sun.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Get there early Stu, looks like my tinnie is the camera boat. I'll save a spot for you.


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Folks,
Well our trip has come and gone and what a great success it turned out to be. It wasn't the cast of thousands we had hoped for, but we see it as a good start to what might turn out to be a really good thing. The Weather Gods smiled on us with the wind holding off till we were pretty much on our way to the pub. A few fish were boated and Channel 9 seemed pleased with the result, so a heap of free publicity should be coming our way.

At our Inaugural Meeting held afterwards, strong support was voiced to see how far this thing might grow. Our initial thoughts are that rather than clog up the forum, we would seek expressions of interest and ask that you forward your details to [email protected] and an E-mail Group will be set up to keep peolple informed as to developments. Your name , AKFF User ID and of course your E-mail address would be a good start. Long term view is that we will set up a Web Site, but Rome wasn't built in a day.

Initial thoughts are that we will explore the possibility of piggy backing off the back of the Southport Amateur Anglers Club. This would save us having to Incorporate, hire a facility (Clubhouse) and organise insurance etc etc. These are only the initial ideas and we would welcome your input. Nothing is set in stone at this time, so please register your interest & ideas and we will keep you posted as to the shape of things to come. First and most perplexing question to come out of the Meeting was " What do we call the Club??" Happy to hear your thoughts.

Many thanks to those who thought this concept through and got it off the ground. Take a bow Brad, Craig and Gerrard!

Regards

Jeff


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Guys,
A great day had by all first of many it seems with everybody pumped to get this club up and running .Thanks channel 9 Saturday Afternoon crew Paul & Wayne for there time & effort to give our sport & club some great exposure.The guys are keen to do an offshore kayak fishing show later in the year.

Cheers ,
Brad


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

it would be good to also have a show on offshore pelagic fishing in summer,some good kingies and mackerel will go down well when they make there presence again later in the year.would be great when the club is up and running


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTIGtpAAACtfgAAQUIWAAiG+GIo/7//gMADDBFPSeJNT1NqNGmJ6Go9RptTT0hhoZDTJoBiGmmjQ0YNVP0001NJ6JtTTym0gAA9QdoqowjUEsXv0QjEQQ5b6IaTiZsCXUmy0rawNlHSoULDdd6LzdxyPnOy/U2ri+kM/ECAgDGDFlQGGJfQco32KDLUw7CW4Rg2a3OLKhm1UNpXCv2iTDz0bFdyUsMRE7T+xsOKhgn8pMDtTMYRKpy0qEISJl2CZE0VZtxEKQO/xW8NR7qtzuxcJKwEx2vKU4qtovFoCTYZEpw/BDBrY15aIPVGj+LuSKcKEgZA1tIA=


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

G'day Couta,
Pretty sure that's what Paul Burt had in mind he's a keen offshore angler also fishes from a kayak sometimes he was talking about some reefs off Cook Is jigging for Snapper & Kingies.

Brad


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

G'day brad
yep,could have been fidos,which is accesable with kayak on a good day.Strong north south currents though somedays.Got a thumper tuna out there one day and a mate of mine a good cobe once on his kayak.Aparently if you get a good day the spanish team up of that shallow bommie out there.Just another option


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Red,
Great idea as soon as we decide on a name and organise a clubhouse I will get in touch.
Cheers Brad


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Steve,
Got some mail off my charter boat clients Striped Marlin showing up off the Tweed & Blue Bottles in the water so the water must be warming up being on the big fellas.
Brad


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

i was wondering that,as a mate of mine told me he saw spanish mackerel on a recent scuba dive on a reef of the tweed recently????


----------

